# Suunto ambit 3 sport heart rate strap not working



## dap33 (Oct 1, 2014)

heart rate strap wont synch with watch, changed battery still wont synch or pair? any ideas


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Does it pair with iPhone app?


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

first try the suggestion above. Does it pair to your phone?

If so- try holding the watch right on top of (yes, touching) the HR strap. and keep re-trying the pairing. It may take a dozen times. Once paired, it shouldn't be a problem. For some reason, the Ambits need a really strong signal to do the initial pairing.

it's unlikely to be a problem with the watch, but anything is possible. You could just have a bad strap. I haven't owned the suunto straps, but the garmin ones only ever seem to last me 9 months.


----------



## dap33 (Oct 1, 2014)

got it to sync/pair it just wont read my heart rate says my hr is 180, 210 etc before i have even started training. tried the gel and water and it just wont have it. tried the 5 button reset but its so awkward (why 5 buttons simultaneous).


----------



## zaskarmen (Jul 19, 2012)

Same problem here,and have to race soon,solve it buying a hr from Decathlon(cheap bt strap but works fine)now i will send my smart belt to suunto 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

